# 5ml Medicine Dropper for Testing Convenience



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

These little guys, which seem to be in most drug and grocery stores around here, are perfect (MHO) for sampling water for the 5ml test tubes:










One squeeze to suck up the water, a quick squirt into the test tube, and it comes to the marker line just about every time.


----------



## Travo (Dec 10, 2016)

This was what I went with:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01HFTYINS/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## flchamp89 (Aug 31, 2016)

I also use them for drip acclimating 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## mgj (Feb 8, 2017)

Thanks for sharing as you saved me the trouble of finding something. The link was especially nice just wenr there and ordered. I am just setting back up after being out for fifteen years. Any work I don't have to do is great as I have many aquariums to set up. Thanks again


----------

